# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Die königliche Pflugzeremonie Raek Na

## wein4tler

Alten Schriften kann man entnehmen, dass das Raek Na eine über 2.000 Jahre alte hinduistische Pflugzeremonie ist, die bereits zur Zeiten Buddhas bekannt war. Sie wird sogar in noch älteren Überlieferungen wie dem indischen Ramayana erwähnt.
In Thailand geht diese Zeremonie bis auf die Sukothaiperiode im 13. Jahrhundert zurück.
Besonders wichtig ist dieses Ritual für die geschätzten 35 Millionen Bauern des Landes. Das *Fest des Ersten Pflügens* zeigt ihnen an, dass nun die Zeit gekommen ist, um mit der Aussaat des Reises zu beginnen.
Dieser Tag im Mai auf dem Sanam Luang (königlicher Platz) wird von einem Hofbrahmanen astrologisch genau vorausberechneten. 
Die königliche Pflugzeremonie hat aber noch einen tieferen Sinn.
Die Anwesenheit des Königs, der den Vorsitz während des Anlasses führt, demonstriert Vertrauen und Hoffnung, die der Monarch in die Bauern setzt, und stärkt Moral und Selbstwertgefühl der oft sozial benachteiligten Landbevölkerung.

Bereits einen Tag vor der eigentlichen Zeremonie werden im königlichen Wat Phrae Keo der *Phya Raek Na* (Fürst des Ersten Pflügens) und die *vier Nang Thepi* (Himmlische Jungfrauen) gesegnet. Auch der rotgoldene Ritualpflug und die während der Zeremonie verwendeten Reiskörner werden von dem Monarchen als heilig erklärt.



Sobald am nächsten Tag die ersten Sonnenstrahlen auf die Tempeldächer des nahegelegenen Palastbezirkes treffen, beginnt das erste Ritual. Der Fürst des Ersten Pflügens, ein hoher Beamter des Landwirtschaftsministeriums, wird zum Pavillon der Brahmanen geführt. Mit verdeckten Augen wählt er einen der drei verschieden langen Sarongs, die ihm auf einer Schale präsentiert werden. Zieht er das kurze Wickeltuch, so bedeutet das Regenfälle im Übermaß. Der lange Sarong dagegen weist auf eine bevorstehende Dürrezeit hin. Ideal ist, wenn das mittellange Tuch gezogen wird, dass Sonnenschein im Wechsel mit Regentagen prophezeit.

Der blumengeschmückte Ritualpflug führt die feierliche Prozession an, die wenig später auf dem Sanam Luang anlangt. Der Oberbrahmane bläst in ein Muschelhorn und singt dabei heilige Lieder. Grünbekleidete Trommler begleiten das Ochsengespann. Symbolisch werden auf dem Feld ein paar Furchen gezogen, in die der Phya Raek Na die heiligen Saatkörner wirft, die er den goldenen und silbernen Körben der Nang Thepi entnimmt. Die Ochsen müssen dabei den Pflug neunmal zwischen zwei aufgesteckten Pfählen hin- und herziehen.



Nachdem die Furchen wieder zugepflügt sind, werden die Ochsen ausgeschirrt und vor die Ehrentribühne mit der Königsfamilie geführt.
Dort sind in der Zwischenzeit sieben verschiedene Schalen, gefüllt mit Reis, Bohnen, Mais, Körner oder Obst, Heu, Wasser und einem alkoholischen Getränk, bereitgestellt worden. Mit großer Spannung beobachten die Zuschauer die Ochsen beim Fressen. Dasjenige Produkt, von dem die Ochsen zuerst naschen, wird in der kommenden Erntezeit besonders gute Erträge erbringen.



Sobald der offizielle teil der Pflugzeremonie vorbei ist, rennt Groß und Klein auf den Platz, um möglichst viele glücksbringende Körner auszugraben, die, gemischt mit dem eigenen Saatgut, eine besonders gute Ernte versprechen; so der Glaube.

Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts muss dieses Fest noch eindrucksvoller veranstaltet worden sein, als es zu heutiger Zeit, wie uns alte Berichte vermitteln:

Früher wurde von den Königen das Pflüge- und Erntefest abgehalten. Jetzt sind dazu besondere Beamte bestimmt. Hierzu wird ein besonderer Beamter eingesetzt. Die brahmanischen Astrologen setzen das genaue Datum erst kurz vor Beginn der Feier fest, die immer in die erste Hälfte des Mai fällt.
Heute hat der Landwirtschaftsminister die Pflicht, an Stelle des Königs den Pflug zu führen und den ersten Reis des Jahres zu säen. Es fielen ihm früher die Einkünfte des gesamten Königreiches für einen Tag zu, an dem er als König galt. Es wird von einem großen Festzug auf das Feld begleitet. Dort begibt er sich, gefolgt von brahmanischen Priestern, in eine für das Fest errichtete Halle.
Die Brahmanen weihen durch Sprengen von Wasser und andere symbolische Riten ein Ochsenpaar, das mit Blumen geschmückt ist. Dieses wird vor den ebenfalls reich verzierten Pflug gespannt. Der Minister führt ihn ungefähr eine Stunde lang über das Feld. Es folgen ihm vier ältere Damen der königlichen Familie, die Körbe mit geweihtem Reis tragen und ihn über das gepflügte Land aussäen. 


Die Ochsen müssen den Pflug neunmal zwischen zwei aufgesteckten Pfählen hin- und herziehen. Danach werden sie abgeschirrt. Verschiedene Früchte werden ihnen vorgelegt und es herrscht der Glaube, dass von der Frucht, von der sie am meisten fressen, im nächsten Jahre kein Mangel sein werde. Dann beobachtet das Volk auch den Phanung (sarong) des Ministers beim Pflügen. Hängt derselbe etwas zu tief, so wird im nächsten Jahr wenig Regen fallen, ist er hochgerafft, so droht dem Lande die Überschwemmung. Wenn das Gewand aber in der richtigen Höhe zwischen Knöchel und Knie hängt, so wird es eine gute Ernte geben. Nach Beendigung des Pflügens stürzen sich die Bauern hinzu, um einige Reiskörner zu erhaschen, die sie dann mit ihrer Saat vermischen. Dies gilt als besonders glück bringend.

Bericht von Wilfried Stevens

----------


## schiene

Hier ein paar alte Bilder zu diesem Thema

1898

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------

